# Friday The 13th Collection - Deluxe Edition



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am so very interested in this - a little pricey, but looks like it will be worth it

https://www.shoutfactory.com/product/friday-the-13th-collection-deluxe-edition?product_id=7444


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing this! I need to show my brother this.


He's big on Friday The 13th.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just placed my pre-order 
Now I cant wait


----------

